# 650 W or higher power supply



## Mehranbeigi (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi i am industrial Engineer working with lots of design software such as solidwork , Autodesk , Catia and.....
Doing lots of rendering and also programming 
I am building Desktop 
AMD Ryzen 7 3800 x 8 core 16 threads 
32 Gb ram 
Gigabyte x570 gaming Motherboard 
4 Gb Asus 1650 GPU 
1 Tb ssd 
4 case fan 120 mm 
What is recommended power supply ? 

Thanks


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have an EVGA 750 B3, which is a 750W fully modular Bronze rated unit manufactured by Super Flower. It's been perfectly fine for my R5 2600X and GTX 1070 based system. Only concern is the longevity of the sleeve bearing fan it has.

A lot of people recommend Seasonic's FOCUS Plus units. 

I've had my eye on the EVGA 650 or 750 G3 for if I need to upgrade. It's also made by Super Flower, and it has a better rating and a better fan than the Bronze one.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 10, 2019)

Depend on what kind of money you wanna use I would recommend SeaSonic because they make solid powersupplies and have a great warranty.

You can look at their Focus/Focus Plus Series or the Prime Series and go with 80Plus Gold.

But if you got the time look at the master when it comes to PSU testing that's http://www.jonnyguru.com/ that man has tested a lot of powersupplies and is currently working for Corsair.


----------



## enxo218 (Oct 10, 2019)

if this is a question about capacity then check out a psu calculator on the web for current hardware configuration


----------



## Hugis (Oct 10, 2019)

Where are you based and how much do you have to spend?
Have a look, get familiar with the cybernetics site, then do comparisons on price/warranty/noise/etc, then use a site to find pricing etc, i like this site as you can view prices and ETA results etc and it also has links to reviews
Also TPU has reviews, @crmaris is a great reviewer and as someone else mentioned jonnyguru is a good site have a look at reviews etc.
Hope that helps


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 10, 2019)

650w is enough for your system


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> I have an EVGA 750 B3, which is a 750W fully modular Bronze rated unit manufactured by Super Flower. It's been perfectly fine for my R5 2600X and GTX 1070 based system. Only concern is the longevity of the sleeve bearing fan it has.
> 
> A lot of people recommend Seasonic's FOCUS Plus units.
> 
> I've had my eye on the EVGA 650 or 750 G3 for if I need to upgrade. It's also made by Super Flower, and it has a better rating and a better fan than the Bronze one.



I've a few of the 650w G+ and 850w G+ PSUs and they have been nothing but amazing, no issues with them at all   Would highly recommend


----------



## Roddey (Oct 10, 2019)

I have a 3800x computer with a 34 inch monitor and keyboard and mouse hooked to a ups. Running a benchmark the photo shows power draw. 378 watts running a partial test. 108 watts with the monitor off at idle. 144 watts with monitor on at idle. 650 watt Seasonic.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pretty sure a decent 450-500W will suffice for your rig. 
Basically your 3800X will pull _no more_ than 150W with OC, unless you are using some sort of fancy chiller for cooling and have it overclocked even higher. On stock it won't go over 120W in most situations.
Then, if we are really pessimistic, add another 75W for GTX1650, 50W for motherboard/RAM/SSDs, safe extra 25W for cooling and bling, and it totals up to at most 300W (realistically it'll be around 200W at full load).

My personal rig has a 1st gen R5 1600X under 240mm AIO and an RTX2060S, and I've just replaced my dead Seasonic S12II-450 EVO with a shiny new Seasonic SSR-550FX, so I can have a bit more headroom for R9 3900X and future GPU upgrades. Previous PSU died of old age and too much abuse. Over the past 6 years it powered 3 of my rigs, incl. highly-overclocked Westmere monster.
I'm more than confident that even with provisions for future GPU upgrades you won't need anything higher than what I have.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

600w? thats more than enough, also the gpu consider lowprofile i guess, no?



puma99dk| said:


> Depend on what kind of money you wanna use I would recommend SeaSonic because they make solid powersupplies and have a great warranty.
> 
> You can look at their Focus/Focus Plus Series or the Prime Series and go with 80Plus Gold.
> 
> But if you got the time look at the master when it comes to PSU testing that's http://www.jonnyguru.com/ that man has tested a lot of powersupplies and is currently working for Corsair.


whenever i need sugestion of psu, i go to the johnguruforums aswell, the name isnt joke, is a real thing

edited: pardon my typo, idont speak eng well


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm running a 3700x and a 1080ti together without issue on a 550w corsair RMx, so a good 550w unit will be plenty for your system.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 11, 2019)

With this kind of hardware we are looking at 200~250W peak power draw while at most demanding gaming or at something that uses both CPU/GPU. But dont buy a 400W PSU... and you dont need a 650W as well.
If you dont planning to install a 200+W video card any time soon, a 550W is more than enough (even with 300W power draw), like a quality Corsair (TX/RM) or something equivalent.


----------



## 64K (Oct 11, 2019)

650 watts is overkill really for that rig but I tend to go overboard on PSUs too.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 11, 2019)

Unlikely to draw over 300w total... 550-650w usually tends to have the best priced units of good quality though there are a few great ~450w models out there too.


----------



## refillable (Oct 11, 2019)

Corsair RM (2019) 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				








						Corsair RMx (2018) 550 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				








						EVGA G3 550 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




Any one of these would suffice, If I were you I'd get the 550W RMx. Runs cool, efficient, has great performance, has great build quality and 10 years warranty. Your system will consume about 250W at full load, not overclocked. There is no need to go over 550W.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 11, 2019)

There are a lot of other options that are better than those and can at times be found around the same price or better. Among others Seasonics and other SuperFlower built parts...


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 11, 2019)

Mehranbeigi said:


> Hi i am industrial Engineer working with lots of design software such as solidwork , Autodesk , Catia and.....
> Doing lots of rendering and also programming
> I am building Desktop
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800 x 8 core 16 threads
> ...



you wouldn't break 300w with that system, any quality 450-550w will do the job.  650w is overkill


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2019)

I would agree with Seasonic's results and would go with the 650 Platinum or Titanium
At 60% load your running about 95% efficiency


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 11, 2019)

+1 on seasonic psu


----------



## refillable (Oct 11, 2019)

Seasonic PSUs have fan curves that are good, but not excellent. Corsair PSUs have excellent fan curves, so they run quieter. I'd go with the RMx anyday over the Focus Gold. It performs a tiny touch better and is much quieter.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 11, 2019)

refillable said:


> Seasonic PSUs have fan curves that are good, but not excellent. Corsair PSUs have excellent fan curves, so they run quieter. I'd go with the RMx anyday over the Focus Gold. It performs a tiny touch better and is much quieter.


Seasonic does tend to be aggressive with its fan profile but both PSU are excellent.  I would get the cheaper of the two.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 11, 2019)

...and IMHO a titanium efficiency PSU is a bit overkill for a daily used PC. Unless we are talking about a mining rig with 700~800+W (24/7) it doesnt make much sense.
A gold PSU (90~91% eff) is more than adequate at 60~65% load.


----------



## wolar (Oct 12, 2019)

I recommend having some overhead, sure less w would suffice but the optimal efficiency range of a psu is around 70% and it doesn't hurt to have the extra power if u ever want to do more, also the price difference isn't high enough to warrant not going for more watts than required.

As for specific ones i recommend :
superflower (leadex gold/plat)
Evga g2, g3
xfx xtr(not sure about xtr2)
seasonic
the more expensive corsair are good(in most occasions these have bad value)
etc..

I would just get the cheapest of these options with adequate power(650w most likely)


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2019)

Mehranbeigi said:


> Hi i am industrial Engineer working with lots of design software such as solidwork , Autodesk , Catia and.....
> Doing lots of rendering and also programming
> I am building Desktop
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800 x 8 core 16 threads
> ...











						EVGA 700 GD 100-GD-0700-V1 700 W Power Supply - Newegg.com
					

Buy EVGA 700 GD 100-GD-0700-V1 700 W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Non-Modular Active PFC Power Supply with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




the 80 plus gold brand new evga gd unit 700w is on sale for $50, pretty amazing deal. nabbed one myself


----------



## refillable (Oct 12, 2019)

wolar said:


> I recommend having some overhead, sure less w would suffice but the optimal efficiency range of a psu is around 70%



No, modern PSUs are most efficient at the 30-50% range.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 12, 2019)

wolar said:


> I recommend having some overhead, sure less w would suffice but the optimal efficiency range of a psu is around 70% and it doesn't hurt to have the extra power if u ever want to do more, also the price difference isn't high enough to warrant not going for more watts than required.


Yes I agree on the overhead. I would say keep it to 60~65% load max for optimal efficiency. For a 550W PSU that is at 330~355W power draw. And the OP's system would draw that with light OC. No OC will draw less that  300W.


refillable said:


> No, modern PSUs are most efficient at the 30-50% range.


Its more like 40~60% or 35~65% with 50% to be the very top.

This is a Gold rated (90~91% peak eff) Corsair RM750


----------



## JC316 (Oct 12, 2019)

I've been rocking an FSP Aurum CM 750W Gold certified power supply for about 6 years now. Never skipped a beat in that time.


----------



## refillable (Oct 12, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Its more like 40~60% or 35~65% with 50% to be the very top.







I'm curious where you got that image from. From ages, Aris Mpitziopoulos has always produced efficiency curves akin to the one above. Anandtech does as well and maybe many others. Some PSU stretches to 35-55, 35-60, or 30-60, but most are on 30-50. The 550 W RMx, for example, is about 35-60. It's for the old 2016 version, though.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 12, 2019)

The better the PSU the higher the efficiency is in the curve. But it will cost you








			https://seasonic.com/prime-ultra-titanium
		















						Platimax 1350 Watt 80 PLUS Platinum Full-Modular Power Supply - Products - ENERMAX-Technology Corporation
					

Platimax 1350 Watt 80 PLUS Platinum certificated full-Modular power supply, 100% 105℃ Japanese electrolytic capacitors.




					www.enermax.com


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 12, 2019)

You lot are really splitting hairs on this efficiency thing... This is a matter of under 5w difference at full load...

You could save yourself that amount of power by being very picky about what VRMs you use on your GPU but I don't see anyone up in arms with multi page threads about GPU and motherboard VRM efficiency...


----------



## n-ster (Oct 13, 2019)

Another vote for RM550x


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 13, 2019)

n-ster said:


> Another vote for RM550x


whats rm550x
okey nevermind it is corsair model number


----------



## refillable (Oct 13, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> You lot are really splitting hairs on this efficiency thing... This is a matter of under 5w difference at full load...
> 
> You could save yourself that amount of power by being very picky about what VRMs you use on your GPU but I don't see anyone up in arms with multi page threads about GPU and motherboard VRM efficiency...



I don't see anything wrong with this nor with being very picky with GPU VRMs. GPU VRMs are hard to tell apart, no one does such things reliably. Having no one "up in arms with multi-page threads" isn't a good counterargument to why we shouldn't do this.


----------

